# UK Light Transfer Paper Issues UK



## raggamuffin (Sep 16, 2015)

Has anyone else been having issues with inconsistent quality light transfer paper over the last 6 months? I'm at my wits end.

The paper I have used for the last two years I had no issues at all with for the first 18 months, quaity was excellent and you could really saturate the paper for a great, bright image. In testing, shirts were lasting 50 plus washes with no visible deterioration of the print. Around August the factory which produces the paper (I don't know who they are as it comes from a middle man) had issues with their production facility and since then quality has been hit or miss (the paper actually stinks of some chemical they have added to the process which wasn't there before). I'm losing about 50% of what I print to adhesion issues just now and it's crippling me financially.

The issue I am having is parts of the transfer remaining on the backing paper. It's random, sometimes down one side, sometimes through the middle and other times multiple spots which don't adhere across the entire print. I am pressing shirts at 185ºc for 30 seconds as always (with a second pressing after removing the backing paper), as I ran around 10 prints at other temperatures/press times and it wasn't solving the problem.

I'm stuck here with orders I can't fulfill and £100 worth of transfer paper which appears to be faulty again. Help.


----------



## Paradigmwg (Feb 23, 2014)

What is your supplier saying in response to the issues you're having.

Sounds like a bad batch went through ........ (Captain Obvious here).

Personally, I use ImageClip for lights and have been very satisfied with the transfer quality and durability.


----------

